# Herborn, Hessen, Germany - looking a friend (im pathetic)



## egilkison (Oct 28, 2004)

OK this sounds stupid but here it is....
I am looking for anyone dont matter if you speak english good or even "just a little". I'm Looking for someone in the area to ride with. I dont speak a lot of German but, enough to get into trouble, so the language problem can be worked out with "hand und fuss", no problem. Das is mier verklich egal.

Here is the story... I am almost 2 years married and I find myself getting lazy and the bike is gathering dust. OH MAN THIS HAS GOT TO STOP... I want, no..... Need! to find someone who is also interested in "motivational assistance" to get out there and RIDE!!!! Einfach so!. Yeah as you may have guessed I am an American living and working in Germany; yes, my wife is German.

So, this means that I am looking for someone who has communication skills (as far as trail head and time of day). Willing to ride with a weak-ling who is out-of-shape-and-wants-to-keep-hard-body-to-appease-signifigant-other not to mention the thrill of tearing through the back track's and scaring the @#$! out of the hunters as some multi-colored new breed of animal screams past. (Hahahaha!)

OK, here comes the logical me..........
Beer+BikE+Bruises= I have yet to figure that out.

U can email me at [email protected] and I do live the area of Herborn, Hessen, Germany. Be warned!!!! I AM HAPPILY MARRIED! and NOT looking!!!!

eg


----------



## gav (Jul 9, 2004)

*looking for friend*

Just thought I would let you know that you are not the only pathetic one in Germany. I live in Munich at the moment and I am pretty much in the same vote as you. I love to ride but I do not know anyone who rides here and I'm also out of shape and yes beer+bike+bruises alplies here too. I'm just happy there are others like me. Thanks for the confidence boost.
Good luck in your quest, you never know we may cross trails someday.


----------



## Ringer X (Feb 21, 2004)

*plenty of Americans/Germans*

I live near Amberg(Bayern) and I'm in the Army. The Army and Air Force has a large cycle scene here in Germany. We race the XC Chrysler series during the spring/summer months and it is open to civilians and nationals as well. It is a great place to meet others from all over Germany and Italy. Let me know if you want info and I'll send you a link to the series dates and places.


----------



## gav (Jul 9, 2004)

If you could send the info that would be good. Although I am trying to find a riding partner in Munich. My biggest problem is my German, although I can speak a little. Mind you I just need to look into it harder, my next problem is winter is soon coming. Either post the info or send to: [email protected]


----------

